# Surf Casting, Conventional vs Spinning



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

When surf fishing, are the casting techniques, style, form etc. the same for a conventional reel and a spinning reel? Assuming the rod and line are the same for both set ups.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

No. I use both. I started on Casting reels. It's easier to learn to cast a spinner, but you can get more distance from a conventional reel if you cast it right. With a conventional reel you will need an educated thumb to feel the tension on the spool as it revolves letting out line to stop a birds nest. both reels have there advantages. For surf fishing at night i only use spinning because of vision casting at night, unless i'm after sharks. Conventional when i'm after big fish, Red drum, sharks, big stripers. ect. Every thing else i use spinning gear.It's not hard to learn casting conventional reels , just a little bit longer. But they have more power when fighting a big fish. I like them both.:fishing:


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Tommy is going to be the best person to answer this one


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

In a fishing situation i would say that techniques are pretty much the same and once you master the art of casting ,then distances using identicle set ups but just different reels, should be around the same.
I guess if you use both then it becomes a matter of choice for the situation, whichever one you feel most comfortable with.
Fishing/casting is not a matter of what is right or wrong because NOTHING is right and NOTHING is wrong....everything is opinion based on experience and everones opinion is different.

The biggest majority of top tourney casters in the UK will tell you that zziplex are the best rods in the world.
I'l agree, they are mighty fine rods but...how come the best caster the world has probably seen, uses Century.

Everything is relavent and is only any good for you if your happy with it yourself.
There is so much excellent gear out there at some reasonable prices and some that are beyond ridicules.
Go with what your comfortable with, conventional or spinner, makes very little difference to the end result....fish on the beach.


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

Go with what is most comfortable to you.Practice different casting styles to gain distance once you choose type of reel.Dont worry about distance at first,just have fun doing it.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

buster said:


> Go with what is most comfortable to you.Practice different casting styles to gain distance once you choose type of reel.Dont worry about distance at first,just have fun doing it.


Yup.

Ignore the "cool" factor of fishing conventionals, and don't worry about distance at first. Your first goal should be to cast consistently without overruns. As you get more comfortable casting, you can add power to gain extra distance. If you get really good, the only way to improve your casting distance will be to hit the gym a few days a week! Not many ever get that good though.

Biggest value of conventionals IMO is how much line capacity you get for the reel's size. Compare a spinning reel that holds 300 yards of 20 pound mono and a conventional reel with the same capacity, and you'll see what I mean. In a purely fishing scenario, there's not much conventionals do that good spinning reels can't. If you don't believe me, look on Youtube at what the dudes fishing the piers in Florida are catching on old spinning reels! Of course, I fish conventionals almost exclusively anytime I target big fish (from surf, boat, or kayak), just because I prefer them to big giant spinners.


----------



## AIGUY (Aug 13, 2016)

From my experience, spinners are much much more forgiving. The name of the game with conventionals is a "SMOOTH" cast. I'm still working on the learning curve, but if you like to tinker with reels (brake combinations, bearing oil viscosity, etc.), a smooth cast with a nicely tuned conventional is a pleasure!


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

bosco said:


> when surf fishing, are the casting techniques, style, form etc. The same for a conventional reel and a spinning reel? Assuming the rod and line are the same for both set ups.


yes


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bosco said:


> When surf fishing, are the casting techniques, style, form etc. the same for a conventional reel and a spinning reel? Assuming the rod and line are the same for both set ups.


It depends.....

If you are talking throwing weight and bait on a longer rod for distance then the technique(s) are very similar. With smaller lure rods many use more of a "snap cast" action with the spinners which works.

The differences;

Baitcasters -
•	Reel should face your body when casting. 
•	Think SMOOTH cast with a fast finish.
•	Always place your shock knot to the left or right on the spool. If in the center, it can cause a cut to your thumb when casting!!

Spinning -
•	Reel should face away from you when casting.
•	ALWAYS tighten your drag before casting. This prevents slippage during the power stroke and will prevent a deep cut to your finger, especially using braid. Reset (loosen) drag before putting in rod holder or risk losing a nice rod and reel!!
•	Use finger protection on the finger holding line. Tape, inner-tube, leather.

With a spinner you can get by with more flaws in the cast. You don't need to be as smooth or flowing BUT proper technique WILL get you more distance. Big arc with a fast finish equals distance.

A baitcaster requires a little more finesse. The learning curve is a bit steeper. The sinker needs to be accelerated through the arc before smashing but big distance is out there for those willing to learn. To me, the challenge of learning the skill was great and man, that sound/feel of a well turned baitcaster singing on a long cast is beautiful music.... 

With modern long cast design spinning reels the distance advantage once owned by baitcasters is much smaller and in the hands of some completely gone. Learn proper technique, practice and fish what you like.

Tommy


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Tommy said:


> It depends.....
> 
> If you are talking throwing weight and bait on a longer rod for distance then the technique(s) are very similar. With smaller lure rods many use more of a "snap cast" action with the spinners which works.
> 
> ...


T. and others, Thank you for all of the pointers, to me any advice is good advice.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

There is another aspect to this debate which is ergonomics. I find casting rods to be much lighter in the hand and thus easier on the body than rods with comparable spinning reels. A spinning reel is heavier and the weight is forward and away from the centerline of the body. That makes it much more awkward to use --- at least in my opinion -- than spinning.


----------

